# sand or gravel?



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

just got a new 10 gal today. is sand harder to maintain? which should i get?


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

If you plan on using an undergravel filter, don't use sand, it will plug up the works.
If you have an out of tank filter, sand is fine, but is more dependent on what types of fish you want, and what THEIR preference is. If you're going to have bottom-dwellers, or burrowers, you don't want anything with sharp edges.
Sand isn't necessarily harder to maintain, just watch stirring it up too much and getting a lot of sand in the filter.
I prefer rounded pebbles, natural colors not dyed or painted, for a natural look, but it's YOUR tank so it should be what YOU like.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a SW tank that has sand. With my extreme amount of flow,(By FW standards) it's a hassle to clean, but with the amount of flow your likely to have, you should be fine. I like the look of it better, but I wish the size of the grains were a little larger. Just be sure you really want sand and sand of whatever type before you add it.

Good luck and welcome to FF!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes i ipreffer the look of sand and also if you plan on getting a bottom dweller eg, Coryador, Loach etc... then sand is smoother wheras gravel can be more of an irritant more a bottom dweller.

But in the defence for gravel, i find that it is better gor keeping plants in asit is heavier and is less likely to blow around and bring up plants.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

If you plant the tank is another factor to. If you plan on planting the aquarium then id go with a special substrate for aquatic plants its not to thin but not coarse either, AquariumPlants.com has one of the best plant substrates in my opinion. it comes in a 5 gallon bucket to thats nice for water changes... good luck


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Personally I like my sand in many ways. I did move in 2 loaches and they have completely rearranged the tank. They kick up a lot of sand so I had to put a sponge on my intake so the sand would not kill my impeller. The filter stopped 3 times inside 2 days and that was pretty much the clincher for me. Those loaches are clowns let me tell you (but they are burmese, not clowns hahahah). Because they rearranged things some of the plants had to be moved. It was easier than fighting the will of the loach.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

I switched from rock to sand, mainly because I think it's easier to clean sand. My whitish gravel would get green and have all the crud all in it, even just between weekly water changes. With sand, it stays the same color, and a large portion of the waste stays on the top. I totally like sand more.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

I have sand in my 10g tank and I love the look of it! I have pink/purple gravel in my 20g high tank and the color has faded so now the pebbles look a bit yellow.. and kinda yucky.. If you were to get gravel, please get a nuetral color. It looks so much nicer! [Then again, it's your tank, your preference!]


----------

